
IBM iSeries (AS/400) Architecture [pdf] [slides] - nickpsecurity
http://www.mi.fu-berlin.de/wiki/pub/Tec/ArtLehreSystemverwaltung2008/module03lectureV3.pdf
======
nickpsecurity
Whether an IBM hater or UNIX lover, I still recommend you check out the AS/400
or IBM i architecture. It was a very, forward-looking design from very, long
ago. I found some slides to make it more accessible to busy or lazy folks. :)

It was also resilient to attack in first form as a capability-based, computer
system. This book has many examples with AS/400 predecessor being “System/38”
if yall want to check those out:

[https://homes.cs.washington.edu/~levy/capabook/index.html](https://homes.cs.washington.edu/~levy/capabook/index.html)

